# Johann Sebastian Bach, Karlheinz Stockhausen, and Complexity Theory



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm not actually going to make this thread. 

.... Wagner!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Who's your favorite Wagner conductor Couchie? 

Not the one with the most records in your collection, but the best in terms of conducting.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say Solti, but he's Jewish. So Barenboim.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I would say Solti, but he's Jewish. So Barenboim.


Really? Because this is pretty terrible.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Couchie said:


> I would say Solti, but he's Jewish. So Barenboim.


No one else laughing at this joke?

Cracked me up!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

some guy said:


> No one else laughing at this joke?
> 
> Cracked me up!


I knew this thread would draw you like a moth to flame.

No doubt as you read the title, your heart started pounding wildly.

Then, after you clicked the thread title in excitement, your eyes lowered just in timed before the page changed to read "Started by Couchie" and you almost threw up from the horrible sinking feeling in your stomach.

As the page loaded, your dreaded fear was all too confirmed and you fell into a deep despair.

The thread has been a success.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I love you, Couchie, despite your abominable taste in cacophonous sound.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have an idea for us all: why don't we discuss the things mentioned in the title of this thread? I'm sure it'll make Couchie go away. :lol:


----------

